
The Craftsmanship of Code - rfrey
http://rodfrey.wordpress.com/2007/04/18/the-craftsmanship-of-code/
======
mdakin
If anyone had ever tried to tell me that engineering was necessarily divorced
from craftsmanship I would have laughed in his face.

